# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Surfer in Hessen

## Jessi

Hi Leute,
ich komme aus dem Rhein-Main-Dreieck, bin 24 Jahre alt und habe vor drei Jahren mit dem Windsurfen angefangen. Normalerweise gehe ich in Biblis (liegt zwischen Mannheim und Frankfurt) surfen, wenn mal Wind gemeldet ist....
Also, falls ihr ein paar gute Tipps habt, wo man in Hessen gut surfen gehen kann (der See in Biblis ist doch sehr klein) oder Ihr auch hier aus der Nhe kommt, dann meldet euch doch mal! Wrde mich sehr freuen, mal ein paar Gleichgesinnte kennenzulernen,
LG,
Jessi

----------


## der.luke

Hi Jessi,
ich komme auch ausm R/M Gebiet,
war selbst auch schon ein paar male in Biblis ist aber net so das gelbe vom Ei es gibt aber kaum alternativen. Man kann noch nach Nieder Moos fahren dort ist auch noch ein See dieser ist aber auch net grer als Biblis. Wir sind hier zum nichtsurfen verurteilt  :Frown:  
ansonsten gibt es noch den Kinzigsee der ist aber nochviel kleiner.
Als beste Alternative ist es nach Holland zu flchten, bis zum Brouwersdamm von Darmstadt aus 520 Km ,, viele Gre aus Weiterstadt bei Darmstadt der Luke

----------


## Jessi

Hi Luke,
noch viel kleiner als Biblis- geht das? Kaum ist man im Gleiten, kann man schon wieder wenden, weil man sonst auf Grund luft. Ist echt bld. Auerdem ist nie richtig Wind und wenn mal ist, hat man gleich alle Windstrken zwischen 2 und 7 auf einmal. Ich war jetzt schon zweimal in Makkum (Holland) surfen und muss sagen, dass ich eigentlich nur dort richtig was gelernt habe. Gehst du oft surfen?Warst du schon mal am Bostalsee im Saarland? Da will ich demnchst nmlich mal hinfahren. Soll ganz gut sein, wie ich gehrt habe. Sind von mir aus leider 150km einfach- da muss also schon richtig gut Wind gemeldet sein.
Viele Gre,
Jessi

----------


## der.luke

Hi Jessi,

ist zwar kaum zu galuben aber es ist so, das mit den kleinen und schlechtbelfteten seen hier bei uns ist schon ein problem. am bostalsee war ich selbst noch nicht habe aber darber schon gelesen, wenn mal wind kommen wrde wre ich auf jeden fall dabei, 
ansonsten war ich schonmal am altmhltsee, der ist auch ganz nett wenn es wind hat ist aber von Darmstadt noch ne ecke weiter als 150km one way, in makkum war ich auch schonmal aber mittlerweile bevorzuge ich doch eher den sdwestlichen teil von holland da man dort bei allen windrichtungen mehr als genug spots zum whlen hat was oben am ijselmeer etwas schwieriger ist.
zu deiner frage ob ich oft surfen gehe kann ich nur sagen das ich versuche es sooft es geht zu tun aber wie du weit ist das fr uns etwas schwierig, es gibt feste termine an denen ich auf jeden fall an eine kste fahre, das ist natrlich ostern, himmelfahrt und pfingsten, im sommer meist 4-6 wochen am stck und dann im herbst nomma fr ein langes we, ansonsten wenn man mal lust hat in biblis oder in geinsheim am kiebertsee, wobei letzterer eher zum stehsegeln gut ist ; ) dort kann man blos technik ben, segeltricks etc. weil der see so tief ist das er kaum belftet ist ; ) 
so jetzt darfst du wieder was tipseln ; ) 
viele liebe gre der luke

----------


## Ratzebub

Fahr in Nieder-Moos, das ist auch mein Revier. Ich bin ein Dauercamper da oben.
Fr das Surfen zwischdurch langt das allemal.
Hier der link zum Surfshop,Wettervohersagen und Webcam.

http://www.surfsport.de/

----------


## anna32

Hi,
ich komme aus Gieen und habe dasselbe Problem wie ihr. War schon am Kinzigsee, nett aber klein. Niedermooser See fand ich auch echt in Ordnung. Habe (noch) kein eigenes Material und mu mir daher immer was im Shop leihen. Der Dmmer See bei Osnabrck ist echt nicht zu verachten, sind von Gieen so 3,5h. Stehrevier, gut Wind. War von Euch schon mal jemand am Singliser See bei Kassel/Borken?
Gru, Anna

----------


## Jessi

Hi Luke,
ich sag Bescheid, wenn ich mal zum Bostalsee fahre. Vielleicht hast du ja dann auch Lust und Zeit, hinzukommen. Wie lange surfst du schon?
Gru,
Jessi

----------


## der.luke

Joa Jessi !!
mach des ; ) bin bestimmt dabei,, *g* 
ich surfe seit meinem 10ten lebensjahr, also 15 jahre !!
viele liebe gre !!! der luke

----------


## guenni

Hallo Jessi,
ich komme auch aus dem surferunfreundlichen Rhein-Main-Gebiet, Wiesbaden, und habe es aufgegeben, in Hessen einen Spot anzufahren. Evt. ist die Krombachtalspere zu empfehlen (ca. 90 km). Deshalb fahren wir einige Male im Jahr nach Holland (Verluvemeer oder Browersdam). Zum Verluvemeer sind es ca. 400 km  und der Wind ist meistens ausreichend. Werde auch am 6./7.5. hoch fahren. Es ist 4-5er Wind angesagt. 
Manchmal sind noch Pltze frei.
Gru Gnni

----------


## Unregistriert

.......komme aus frankfurt und bin oft zum altmuehlsee gefahren. gute zwei stunden war ich unterwegs. vorher wetterbericht gecheckt und los gings. willy hat dort am nordufer ein surfshop mit verleih. preis ok und super material.......

----------


## der.luke

HOLLAND !!! ENTWEDER HEUTE ABEND LOS ODER MORGEN IN ALLER FRH !!!! 
BROUWERSDAMM !!! WER KOMMT MIT ?? 
lg LUKE

----------


## der.luke

PLAN NDERUNG !!!
BOSTALSEE WIRD ANGEFAHREN !! AB MORGENFRH, ABFAHRT CA 9:00 Uhr!! 
WER MITKOMMEN WILL SOLL MAL MAILEN an der.luke@web.de

----------


## Henrik

Hallo Anna,
der See bei Singlis (Borken) ist wirklich ganz ok. Am letzten Samstag bei dem heftigen Sturm waren ber 25 Surfer auf dem Wasser. Es war allerdings sehr big, aber das gehrt wohl igendwie zu der Binnenseesurferei dazu.
Die Krombachtalsperre ist sicher auch empfehlenswert (bei westwind jedenfalls). Bei Ost oder Westwind ist die Aartalsperre bei Galdenbach auch ganz nett. 

Gru
Henrik

----------


## Bebop

Hallo , ich kom aus der Nhe von Limburg a.d. Lahn  un ich fahr eigentlich immer an die Krombachtalsperre . Der Einstieg am Surfverleih is zwar nit ohne , aber ws will man anderes hier im Mittelgebirge erwarten . Wir in Hessen ham ja nun nich die besten Karten in Bezug aufs Windsurfen . 
Ich war letzte woche Sonntag an der Krombachtalsperre , konnt aber mit meinem 6,8 Segel und 120 l Board nich viel reien , bin dauernd nach luv reingedriftet und dann konntestes knicken , na ja vielleicht wird nchsten Sonntag besser . 
Aber die Leute vom Surfshop sin voll in Ordnung , echt freundlich und hilfsbereit .

Rock on 

 Bebop

----------


## Icecrusher

hey, Leute !

Komme aus Bodenheim bei Mainz und bin auch stndig am Surfspot suchen. Fr gewhnlich fahre ich nach Biblis, wie Jessi.
Vielleicht habt Ihr mich dort ja auch schon gesehen... Habe ein Hifly mambo und ein North Natural 8.1

Wrde mich interessieren, ob Ihr jetzt mal am Bostalsee wart oder nicht..
Wie isses dort? Ist es eine Alternative ???

Hang loose,

Icecrusher

----------


## der.luke

Hi Icecrusher,
also ich war bei dem heftigen wind den es am 19.5 , 20.5 gab am Bostalsee.
Es war echt cool, die haben dort eine tolle infrastruktur mit gescheitem Parkplatz 
( 2 / tag ), bernachten mim Camper kostet ( 8  / Tag ), Eintritt ( 5  / Tag ) , eine fette riesige wiese zum aufbauen. 
der See ist viel grer als das was man hier so kennt, der Wind war natrlich sehr big aber ich bin mit 259 wave und 5.7 gefahren und es war in den Bhen viel zu krass ; ) 
nette leuts habe ich auch gleich kennengelernt. Im groen und ganzen wrde ich sagen ein sehr tolles revier, lohnt aber nur wenn auch wirklich wind angesagt ist ! 
greetl Luke

----------


## Icecrusher

Danke @der.luke !

Haben dieseWoche noch Urlaub und Freitag soll es 4 bft dort geben.
Nix dolles, ich weiss, aber besser als zu Hause gehockt.

Habt Ihr mal vor, was lngeres dort zu unternehmen?
Oder ist es doch eher fr einen "One-Night-Stand" gut und fr einen lngeren Aufenthalt solte man lieber nach Holland fahren?

Gru,
Icecrusher

----------


## .dS:.

wenn aus dem raum darmstadt / ffm mal wieder jemand zu einem spot fhrt, sei es holland irgend ein see in deutschland.. sobald es dort einen verleih gibt bin ich gerne dabei! hab leider noch kein eignes material  :Frown: 

gre lukas

----------


## RalfGll

Hallo, 
also ich bin auch ein frustrieter Surfer aus dem RheinMainGebiet... um genauer zu sein wohne ich in einem Vorort von Hofheim, was zwischen Wiesbaden und FFM liegt.
Was haltet ihr davon, dass wir uns untereinander ein wenig vernetzen. Sprich ICQ, MSN oder wat auch immer fr Nr austauschen. Ich wrde nmlich auch mal supergerne mit einer greren Gruppe nach Holland (gerne mal mein Glck in der moderater Welle probieren) oder einem anderen Spot fahren.
Was haltet ihr davon? Wrde ja gerne meine Nr hier reinschreiben, aber ich denke, das sollten wir lieber per PN machen, bevor dann noch Spammer ankommen.
Auf eure Antworten gespannt!
MFG Ralf

----------


## der.luke

also ich finde die idee einen mailverteiler o.. ins leben zu rufen sau gut !!!
also denn mal los !!! 
PN an mich mit e-mail addi od. icq  und dann werde ich mal einen verteiler starten !!
p.s. Fr. und Sa. sieht es am bosi okay aus mit bis zu 13 knoten knnte fr grosegelbesitzer was gehn ; ) !! 
grle luke

----------


## !!Surfer!!

moin, 
also ich komme aus marburg wre auch daran interessiert ab und zu ma mit ner gruppe nach holland oda so zu fahren, allerdings bin ich erst 16 und kann somit selber kein auto fahren....


greez david

----------


## der.luke

also ich rufe nochmals dazu auf ; ) 
wer bock auf einen mail verteiler der surfer in HES hat soll doch bitte PN an mich schreiben mit seiner e-mail addi, ICQ .
RalfGII ist schon am start !!!!!!! 
also traut euch oder lasst es bleiben.
greetz luke, der der noch krank ist weil er ber das lange we in NED war ; ) ( 6-7 bft )

----------


## !!Surfer!!

wat soll ich machen ?

gru david

----------


## Vern!

Hallo an alle!

Ich wollte die Liste der frustrierten mal verlngern... Ich komme aus dem Taunus und versuche gerade etwas "passendes" zum ben zu finden. Wie lange dauert bei euch die Saison? Bis wann fahrt Ihr noch nach Holland oder zu einem unserer (so zahlreich vertretenen) Seen? Bisher konnte ich nur im Urlaub ein paar Tage fahren, weil kein eigenes Material. Bald habe ich aber meine Ausrstung zusammen, dann kanns losgehen! 
Habe schon ein paar Seen besucht, war aber alles nich so dolle (zu klein, schlecht zugnglich, zuviel Bume usw.). Nchstes Ziel: Singliser See. Kennt den schon jemand?

Hier ein Bericht aus der Surf, klingt doch gut, oder? 

http://www.dk-content.de/surf/pdf-ar...liser%20see%22


Viele Gre
Vern!

----------


## der.luke

du sollst deine e-mail adresse mit einer persnlichen nachricht (PN) an mich senden,
dann kann ich dich auch eintragen !! ; ) 
so denn gre lucas

der der auf abbeit (BPS berufspraktisches semester) vorm rechner sitzt und sich langweilt ; ) !!

----------


## Vern!

BPS?? Klingt nach Architektur oder hnlichem. TU-Darmstadt?

----------


## der.luke

Maschinenbau h_da ,, ; ) 
und du ?
viele gre der luke, der der gerade mde wird

----------


## Vern!

architektur h_ffm. (tu_da war erstes sem. hat mir aber net gfallen)
viele gre Vern! (blo nie den kopf auf den tisch legen...)

----------


## der.luke

ui ui, ein husle bauer ; ) schick !! 
,, also mittlerweile sind mit mir 4 email adressen dabei ,, werde wohl heute oder morgen abend den verteiler starten, aber jetzt schon mal darauf hinweisen das sich fr das WE in NED was ankndigt,  seht hier: http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/renesse 
vielleicht wird das noch was und bevor der winter kommt wre es nochmal fein aufs wasser zu kommen, vorallem bei bis zu 7 bft ; )  !!! 
so jetzt kommt ihr !!! sagt mal an was am we geht ; )  
,, gre lucas,, der der berlegt am Fr. nach Renesse zu heizen,,

----------


## der.luke

> ui ui, ein husle bauer ; ) schick !! 
> ,, also mittlerweile sind mit mir 4 email adressen dabei ,, werde wohl heute oder morgen abend den verteiler starten, aber jetzt schon mal darauf hinweisen das sich fr das WE in NED was ankndigt,  seht hier: http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/renesse 
> vielleicht wird das noch was und bevor der winter kommt wre es nochmal fein aufs wasser zu kommen, vorallem bei bis zu 7 bft ; )  !!! 
> so jetzt kommt ihr !!! sagt mal an was am we geht ; )  
> ,, gre lucas,, der der berlegt am Fr. nach Renesse zu heizen,,




ach lucas,, erst temine checken dann solche berheblichen aussagen treffen : ( 

also ich kann leider gar net, da ich am so abend auf einem konzi in WI bin.
also deswegen kndige ich hiermit an das ich nicht nach NED fahre, mir aber einen binnesee aussuchen werde um aufs wasser zu kommen, 
am altmhlsee sieht es ganz gut aus, sowie nieder moos,
also ich halte hier alle aufm laufenden wohin es dan geht,
berlegt euch mal ob ihr am WE auch was starten wollt,
grle lucas, der der sich zu frh freut ; )

----------


## anna32

Hallo Leute,
habe gerade euren thread gelesen, bin seit letzte Woche endlich nicht mehr surfshopabhngig  :Happy:  und wollte am WE mal zum Singliser See oder Niedermooser See oder sonstwo hin (habe aber nur den Sa frei) . Komme aus Gieen. Was knnt ihr empfehlen/wo trifft man nette Leute??
Gru, Andrea

----------


## der.luke

na dann erstmal alles gute zum eigenen equipment !! was ist es denn geworden ? 

also ich kenne blos den nieder mooser see, die vorhersage sieht ja auch ganz gut aus, der see liegt auf 500m ber NN das bringt ihm manchmal vorteile bei der windausbeute,
es gibt eigentlich net so viel zu sagen, man mu ber den campingplatz rein ( eintritt damals 5 € ) dann kann man bis ans wasser fahren und auf einer wiese aufbauen, duschen gibt es wohl auch, ich wei aber nimmer ob man duschmarken fr warmes wasser braucht. 
der see ist recht klein aber passt schon ; ) den singliser see kenne ich net ; )
bin auch noch schwer am berlegen wo ich hinfahren soll, nochmal bis fr abwarten was die vorhersage noch so sagt !! 
also einen schnen abend der luke

----------


## Ratzebub

Da ich einen Dauerstellplatz am Nieder-Mooser See habe, kann ich Euch hierzu viel erzhlen. Der Eintritt kostet weiterhin 5€, diese sind zu entrichten falls mann Surft nur mal schauen kostet nichts. Mann kann dort oben auch schn warm duschen, ist im Preis mit drinnen. Es gibt eine groe Surferwiese zum Aufbau und Segel ablegen. Es gibt einen Surfshop, am See an dem man seit dieser Woche Nagelneue Lorchis ausleihen kann. Ebenso wird einem geholfen falls mann mal ein Problem hat. Wenn es berall ein bischen Windet hat man dort oben, immer knapp ne Windstrke mehr. Ich mache dort oben, den Surfshop/Schule mit Torsten Rohde zusammen.Gru Michael

----------


## der.luke

das war doch mal eine vernnftige antwort  :Wink:    sehr gut, so weit daneben lag ich ja net,
vielen dank dafr. grle lucas. wenn das we wind mitbringt wollte ich mal hochkommen, aber heute sieht der wetterbericht wirklich schwach aus  :Frown:

----------


## Ratzebub

Hey Luke,
vergess aber die Windboen bei uns nicht, die knnen zum teil Hammerhart sein.

----------


## der.luke

joa okay, da hast du recht, dort oben hats wohl etwas mehr ben, 
ist immer sehr schwierig fr mich wie wetterlage einzuschtzen und richtig zu deuten, 
gestern sah es ja noch ganz nett aus mit 13 knoten den ganzen SA und nun blos noch 
max 9 kn    :Frown:    *heul* 
kannst ja mal eine wetter einschtzung schreiben (falls zeit vorhanden) wie und wann man bei euch wind zu erwarten hat ; ) 
viele gre lucas !!

----------


## Ratzebub

Wenn ich dran denke, melde ich mich natrlich!.
Kopf hoch, es wird schon gehen.

----------


## der.luke

das wre ganz toll wenn ich nochmal aufs wasser kme !! 
so langsam aber sicher geht die saison zu ende :/
bis wann fahrt ihr in nieder moos ? 
grle lucas

----------


## Ratzebub

Bis er zugefroren ist. Oder dir Luft zu kalt ist.

----------


## der.luke

was hast du fr einen neo ? 
volltrocken ?  :Wink:  
ich habe blos einen 3/5 er !! langt des ?

----------


## Ratzebub

Ich geh in der Badeshose.Grins.......
Hab 4/3. Ich zieh aber meistens noch was drunter.

Ne, jetzt langt deiner noch.

----------


## anna32

Es ist ein Fanatic shark 130l in der hrs-version geworden, weil ich noch ganz gerne aufs brett falle ;-) und noch ein paar Segel und Gedns, pat gerade so in und auf den Polo...
Hab schon alles auf Fehmarn "getestet", macht irgendwie mehr Spa mit eigenen Sachen und klappt auch besser, wenn amn nicht stndig auf anderen Brettern fhrt.
Der Wind ist ja jetzt leider schon wieder weg und freitag mu ich arbeiten, bld!
vieleicht kommen ja noch ein paar Ben??
Gru, Andrea

----------


## der.luke

es wre nett wenn was kommen wrde  :Wink: 
mal abwarten was passiert. 
herzlichen glckwunsch zum shark !! 05 ? oder 06 ?
nettes teil *fg*  :Smile:  
haste dir auch neue segel gekauft ? welche ? mast ? boom ? 
gru lucas
"der auf wind hofft"

----------


## anna32

Hi Lucas,
ist der 06er Shark und auch 06er Segel (dachte, 3 reichen aus, aber wo ich dann eh n 2. Mast und ne 2. Gabel brauchte fr das 5.8er, habe ich mir dann gleich noch ein 5.0er Wave Segel gekauft) zu 6.6er un 7.5er  North natural. Das mu jetzt auch die nchsten 100 Jahre halten  :Happy: . Im Auto ist nicht mehr viel Platz...aber in Hessen werde ich wohl nur die beiden groen Segel brauchen, oder??? ODer htte ich mir n 10er kaufen sollen, bei der Vorhersage? Hoffe noch auf den Samstag, da ich So leider auch arbeiten muss...
Vielleicht wird das ja was mit Singlis, wre doch witzig! Eni Bekannter von mir kommt evtl. auch noch. Wnsch uns Vieeeeel Wind!!
Gru, Andrea

----------


## der.luke

hey anna,

also hier im binnenland wirst du wohl wirklich nur 7.5 und 6.6 benutzen knnen ; ) 
ausser es kommt denn mal ein sturm !! 
mein grtes segel ist ein NP SOLO 6.5m bei meinen max. 70 KG inkl. neo und co kann ich kaum grere segel benutzen. also klar, knnte ich schon aber da ist dann der bergang zum berpowert fahren duch mein gewichtsproblem schnell da. mit meinem 6.5 er und dem carbon explosion komme ich dann schon bei 4 bft gut ins rutschen und kann bis obere 5 das segel gut fahren, habe beim letzten speedfahren es max durchgetrimmt und bin es bis mittlere 6 bft gebolzt aber da merke ich das ich kein gewicht mehr dagegenzusetzen habe --> kann nicht mehr dichthalten, ; ) 

mal was anderes, ich habe ja eine mailgroup eingerichtet wenn du magst schreib mir eine PN mit deiner e-mail adresse und name dann nehme ich dich mit auf und alle hessensurfer bekommen freshe infos von den anderen !! 
ich beobachte die vorhersage auch ganz genau weil ich unbedingt nochmal aufs wasser will, wenn was geht komme ich !!

hier mal im anhang meine gps auswertung vom 1.10.06 in holland (grevelingenmeer)

----------


## anna32

Hab auch 75% Carbon Masten gekauft und mu echt sagen, den Unterschied merkt man schon. Auf einmal hat der Wasserstart geklappt, vielleicht lags auch am Segel?
Habe Dir ne PN geschickt!
Bis denne, hng los!
Andrea

----------


## Ratzebub

> joa okay, da hast du recht, dort oben hats wohl etwas mehr ben, 
> ist immer sehr schwierig fr mich wie wetterlage einzuschtzen und richtig zu deuten, 
> gestern sah es ja noch ganz nett aus mit 13 knoten den ganzen SA und nun blos noch 
> max 9 kn      *heul* 
> kannst ja mal eine wetter einschtzung schreiben (falls zeit vorhanden) wie und wann man bei euch wind zu erwarten hat ; ) 
> viele gre lucas !!



Wind in Moos.

hi Lukas, am WOE sind nur 8-9kn vorhergesagt. Es ist aber durchausmglich das es mehr wird. Ich Schtze mal ne mittlere 4bft. In den Ben kann es durchaus mehr sein.
Hoffe ich zumindest. Wenn du auf Surfsport.de gehst und dann auf Wind, siehst du auch die letzten Tage. Da war allerdings gar nichts Vorhergesagt.
Und das alles ohne Gewhr.

Gruss
Michael

der auf richtig Hack wartet.

----------


## anna32

Hallo Leute,
habe morgen (Montag) endlich mal frei und berlege, ob ich nach Singlis oder Niedermoos fahren soll. Ist von Gieen etwa gleich weit weg. Nur in Singlis war ich noch nie, trifft man da mittags irgendwelche netten Leute? Ist vielleicht einer von euch da? 
Fragen ber Fragen....
Gru, Anna

----------


## Ratzebub

Morgen gibts Hack in Nieder-Moos.
Und ich bin oben.

----------


## der.luke

joa schaut doch nochmal ganz fett aus fr morgen,
ab wann bist du da ? 
greetz luke

----------


## Ratzebub

Hi Luke,
werde gegen halb 10 in der Surfschule sein.
Komm einfach vorbei, es haben sich noch ein paar angemeldet hochzukommen.
Welche Gre an Segel wirste den unter Voraussicht fahren.
Samstagmittag war ganz ordentlich.

----------


## der.luke

hast du es gut !! ab halb 10 hmm, 
ich mu wohl erstmal schaffen,
mal sehen ob ich frher wegkomme, wieso mu des auch unter der woche windig sein ??
meine segelpalette ist 6.5 , 5.7 , 4.7 , 
grle lucas

----------


## der.luke

also @ ratzebub  :Wink:    ,, ich packs leider nicht bis zu euch !! bin immernoch auf abbeit  :Frown:  *kotz*, werde heute nur nach biblis fahren knnen. schade !! wre gerne zu euch hochgefahren aber das kostet mich 1,5 std. 
also ich wnsche allen einen tollen feierabendsurf bzw. einen schnen binnensurftag !!
hang loose luke

----------


## der.luke

also ich kann nur sagen K R A S S  :Smile:      4.7 mit waveboard in den bhen sicher7-8 bft !!!
voll assi : )    !!!!!
hoffe ihr hattet fun !!! 
spter gibts ein paar bilder bern verteiler undhier spter auch noch eins 2  bilder !!
greetz luke, der der jetzt auch wieder in den armen kater hat  :Wink:

----------


## anna32

Hi Leute, wie siehts aus? Ist morgen vormittag/Mittag jemand vonr Euch in niesermoos oder am Kinzigsee? Darf amn eigentlich noch auf den Kinzigsee?
Gru, Anna

----------


## Ratzebub

Hi Anna,

leider kann ich morgen nicht nach Nieder-Moos kommen.
Aber am letzten Sturmtag Mittwoch vergangener Woche waren wir ca. 5-6 Personen dort oben.

----------


## anna32

Schade, ich wei noch nicht sicher, ob ich fahre. Wr aber sicher super vom Wind her, aber auch kalt ...

----------


## der.luke

los mach dich aufs wasser  -->  have fun !!!!!!

frieren kannste spter ; ) 

lass rocken und geniee es vorm ende der saison,

viele liebe grle vom lucas,,, der der dich beneided !!!!!!!

----------


## anna32

Hi, bin gestern dan doch zum Aartalsee gefahren und hab erstmal alles ausgepackt, da kam dann noch jemand und meinte "willste da jetzt wirklich surfen, ist doch kalt", hab gesagt, klar, Du etwa nicht? Weichei oder so? Da hat er schnell seine Sachen geholt und wir waren schon zu zweit. Beim Aufrigen konnte ich das 5.0er fats nicht halten, ist mir einmal komplett n paar Meter hoch durch die Luft gewirbelt ("Orkanben?"), aber so glcklich wieder aufgekommen, da alles heil geblieben ist. War n suuuuper Tag!!!! Letztendlich waren 5 oder 6 auf dem Wasser, das beste war, da der Wasserspiegel abgesenkt ist und man fast berall stehen konnte!
Kann ich nur empfehlen,  hoffentlich friert der nicht so schnell zu!
C.u. on water, 
Andrea

----------


## der.luke

Ja sau geil !! ; ) 

h h ,, haste den weichi kerlen erstmal was vorgemacht !! ; ) wo issn der see ??
mu den mal auffe karte suchen !!

zu fliegenden segel kann ich einige geschichten erzhlen !! oh oh ,, 
ich kann nur sagen sobald es >=4 bft hat mach deinen krams fest, leg dein board drauf oder mit der startshoot an einem pfahl o.. befestigen.

das letzte mal in NED baute neben mir so ein typi sein recht neues (NS) segel mit skinnymast und einer geilen gabel auf. dazu mu ich sagen dort hatte es 6-7 bft. und kurz zuvor flog sein brett schon ber die steine geg ein fahrzeug und da machte ich mich schon bemerkbar !!
ai und ich guck wie er fertig ist und es einfach so ungesichert liegen lt, eine bhe kam hob das segel gute 10-13 m hoch in die luft und dann machte es ab ca 50 -80 meter weit!! das ganze war bei du punt am brouwersdamm und dort hinter dem parkplatz ist eine groe unberhrte stelle wo die natur wuchern darf, das segel war nichtmehr gesehen !!! 
ich konnte mir es nicht nehmen lassen zu sagen das es ihm recht geschieht, denn wer so unvernnftig ist, tz, das also dazu !! 
finde es wirklich klasse das du gesurft bist und neidisch bin ich ooch !!!
also bis bald viele gre lucas

p.s. was issn mim rest aus hesse ??  drf euch ruhig mal melden *g*

----------


## anna32

Hi Lucas,
der Aartalsee ist bei Bischofen/Niederweidbach, von Gieen ca. 30min. Eigentlich mu man wohl fr die Benutzung des Gelndes was bezahlen, habe aber weit und breit niemanden gefunden. Parkplatz kostenpflichtig (geht aber noch, billiger als Frankfurt City ;-))
Beste Gre, Anna

----------


## anna32

Hi, kommt wer von euch mit Sonntag an den Aartalsee, wenn die Vorhersage sich hlt?
Oder sonstwohin?
Gru, Andrea

----------


## der.luke

hey, 
sieht ja ganz gut aus, vorallem etwas sdlicher richtung altmhlsee etc.
lass nomma abchecken vorm we htte schon lust, wie ist die wasser temp bei euch ? 
grle lucas

----------


## anna32

Hi, bin dann heute wohl allein am Aartalsee, oder kommt noch jemand mit?
Gru, Andrea (oder trinke mir doch lieber n heien Tee und setzmich aufs Sofa...)

----------


## der.luke

hey anna,
ich habe mich dann doch geg surfen und frs lernen etschieden =\
hoffe du hattest spa aufm wasser, sah ja bei euch nach gleitwind aus !! 
ich habe Sa,So mich um die Technik der Energieanlagen gekmmert, 
nuja was mu das mu !! schreibe mitte dez klausur.
sonst allen hier eine gute woche !!
grle der luke

----------


## anna32

bin dann doch mir Erklktungstee zu hause geblieben und hoffe auf Wind am Dienstag, da habe ich wieder frei und es soll wremer werden...c.u. on water

----------


## anna32

Hi Leute aus Hessen,
schlaft ihr alle schon? Jemand Lust auf Holland am WE???
gru, Andrea

----------


## der.luke

Hey Anna,

jetzt machst du mich voll neidisch.
Winterschlaf ? Keine Frage ,, NEIN !!  ,, jetzt kommt das groe ABER.
Bin gerade voll im Uni Stress, schreibe am 4.12 Heavy Klausur und mu in der Woche auch noch ber mein BPS Referieren, tz tz tz, und der Vortrag ist noch net mahl richtig fertig. Die Temps lassen es absolut zu nochmal nach NED zu fahren und der Wind sieht frs WE auch sehr gut aus. Will mal ein paar pics sehen !! schigger doch mal was rein !!
hier jetzt schonmal was um sich die Finger zu lecken.
Forecast NED :

----------


## anna32

ja, werde da auch Sa gaaanz frh mit nem Bekannten hinfahren, 2 geile Tage haben und Sonntag abend berichten, wie ws war ;-)

----------


## der.luke

oh mann was du mich hier neidisch machst  :Frown:  

wie fies  :Wink:   !!  

wo soll es den hingehen ? wnsche richtig mchtig druck in der tte und scheenes wetter !!

mach ma eins zwei pics und poste sie hier rinne ; ) 

wrd mich freun ; ) 

also andrea hang loose !! 

grle lucas

----------


## Spin.out

Ich als der Bekannte von Anna kann sagen es war ein super Wochenende in Holland. Wind ohne Ende und am Sonntag auch noch Sonne dazu. Wer htte das gedacht? 

Der Bekannte von Anna  :Happy:

----------


## anna32

ja, war echt super viel Wind, nur am Sa wars mit 7 und mehr bft. etwas zu viel fr mein riesen 130l Brett und 5.0er Segel (und fr meine Fahrknste  :Happy: ).
Hab trotzdem gekmpft und die Muscheln gegrt.
Zum Glck war So dann "nur" noch 5-6, so da es sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt hat  :Happy: 
Vor allem war es echt erstaunlich warm...
Also, nochmal fr alle, die nicht dabie waren (grins), habt was verpat ;-) !!
Gru, Anna

----------


## der.luke

schnes bild ; ) 

jetzt bin ich aber neidisch !!! hmmm grrrmmpppfff,

so ein mist aber auch das ich lernen mu !! 
freut mich fr euch das ihr spa hattet !! und vorallem scheenes wetter und wind !!

mal was anderes, wo habt ihr gepennt ? was hats gekostet ? wie seid ihr gefahren ? : ) 

so den scheene tach noch es grt der luke !!

----------


## anna32

Hi Luke,
jetzt bin ich schon 1 Woche erkltet, hier ist kein Wind und kalt ist es auerdem. Frust.
Trotz der Lernerei frs Studium: freu Dich aufs Frhjahr und die Semesterferien ;-)
Ich bin nach Brouwersdam ber Aachen gefahren (Gieen-A45-dann auf A? nach Kln/Aachen, durch Belgien, Antwerpen, Bergen op Zoom, Goes, Zierikzee, Renesse. reine Fahrtzeit so 4,5h (gemtlich).
Gewohnt haben wir (nicht wirklich gnstig, daher nicht unbedingt fr Studis zu empfehlen) in einem Hotel in Renesse. Es gibt da aber sicher auch gnstigere Unterknfte, einfach mal im Internet nachsehen. 
Vielleicht trifft man sich da ja mal, wenns wieder wrmer wird...
Viel Glck noch bei den Prfungen und viele Geschenke etc.
Gru, Andrea

----------


## Spin.out

Stimmt, noch kein Wind in Sicht. Aber vielleicht wird es ja nchstes Wochenende was. Wenn es dann ber 5 Grad werden geht es nach Singlis!

Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ....

----------


## der.luke

So so so ,  

also am Sonntag gehts rund, wer ist dabei ?? 
Beste Vorhersagen fr den Raum um Mannehim ; ) also Biblis oder Silbersee, wobei ich letzeren vllt. mal ansteuern wollte, je nachdem wie ich den Sa. Abend verbringe, Mom hat Birthday, also meldet euch mal und dann vllt. gemeinsames Surfen ; ) ,
Postet mal ein Komment hier oder auch dort --> www.myspace.com/der_luke

viele liebe gre de luke

----------


## Monkey Onehand

Hi Luke,
komme aus HD, also Leidensgefhrte, hast du die Wassertemp. vom Silbersee ? in cm  :Happy: )

----------


## der.luke

denke das sie so bei ca 4cm liegt, war aber schon am 1.03 aufm wasser mit 5/3 ging fr 2 std gut, danach war ich blos total im eimer, gefroren habe ich ned !! deswegen lets rock !! bischde dabei oda what ?? 
grle lucas

----------

